# Ross Super Deluxe



## fodoimp (May 24, 2008)

I am looking for a picture of my chain guard so I can see what graphics need to go back on it.  This bike has a half tank that is white with a red rocket  on it.  I have seen other Ross super deluxe's but not like this one.  This does not have the tank that goes past the head tube. It is a 26"  thanks!


----------

